# CPC Exam?



## Donna9873 (Jan 27, 2013)

I took the CPC exam in Lexington, KY in December of last year (and unfortunately didn't pass it) and I'm just wondering if there is any point in retaking it? I will graduate this March with an associate degree in Healthcare Reimbursement and although I'm "supposed" to have help in finding a job when I graduate, I've already started looking and the results have been very disappointing.. Nearly every coding/billing job I've found requires 3-5 years of experience, certification, or a bachelor's degree. I haven't had much luck in finding clerical/receptionist jobs either (I've already been turned down for a few of those). I know I'm not the only one but it's just very devestating to think I'll soon be a college graduate and will have nothing to show for it...


----------



## twizzle (Jan 27, 2013)

Donna9873 said:


> I took the CPC exam in Lexington, KY in December of last year (and unfortunately didn't pass it) and I'm just wondering if there is any point in retaking it? I will graduate this March with an associate degree in Healthcare Reimbursement and although I'm "supposed" to have help in finding a job when I graduate, I've already started looking and the results have been very disappointing.. Nearly every coding/billing job I've found requires 3-5 years of experience, certification, or a bachelor's degree. I haven't had much luck in finding clerical/receptionist jobs either (I've already been turned down for a few of those). I know I'm not the only one but it's just very devestating to think I'll soon be a college graduate and will have nothing to show for it...


Well, for starters, you do get a free retake so don't waste that opportunity, even if you missed the passing score by a wide margin. As you yourself said, coding jobs do require some form of certification so I would definitely go for the retake and decide where you want to go in your career. It's a good idea to have clearly defined goals otherwise you end up chasing your tail and getting nowhere. There are a multitude of avenues to go down in the coding world..too many sometimes, but if you know your intended path, you'll reach your destination. Definitely go for the retake. Concentrate on your weaknesses and don't wait too long.
Good luck


----------



## sharonstovall (Jan 27, 2013)

*Getting Discouraged*

I took and passed my CPC in November.  I completed an Inpatient/Outpatient Medical Billing and Coding Course, graduated from that in August 2012, got my diploma.  I have been taking courses on the Medicare Learning Network and received some certificates in that.  I have years of administrative, customer service, phone communications experience behind me.  I apply to about 10 jobs online daily, from registration, admissions, clerk, customer service, records, etc, to coding.  I have been at this since November and I have had one in person interview and one phone interview.  I now wish I had chosen another career path, I spent a lot of money and time on this.  I was encouraged that this was a growing field and would offer stable employment.  I now need to purchase 2013 coding books and pay my annual AAPC dues, I am glad I didn't give up my job.  Networking at the AAPC meetings hasn't helped either.  There is no avenue for getting started and I cannot volunteer or do an internship, I am a single parent and need to work.  I would like to see more honesty by the educational and professional organizations on the reality of obtaining employment in this field.


----------



## bridgettemartin (Jan 28, 2013)

*Retake the exam*

Like Wassock said...you get a free re-take, so don't waste that opportunity.  
If coding is what you want to do, you will have a better chance of getting noticed if you are certified.  Good luck!


----------



## Donna9873 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've decided to take the exam again. Even if I never get a job where I have to be certified, at least it's something I'll always have. I want to eventually specialize in either E/M or anesthesia. I recently found and applied for a non-certified coding job so I'm praying I'll hear something good from it..


----------

